# Беларусь > Минская область >  УЗИ гинекология витебск

## Мильва

Ищите, где сделать[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] посетите медицинский центр "ТиАмо", профессиональные врачи проведут консультацию и запишут на ультразвуковое исследование в удобное вам время.

----------

